# Brief Morning Blues



## Deuce (Apr 26, 2006)

For about three years I've been having this experience. On days in which I don't work and don't have to rise early I'll feel depression at a certain time in the morning, say from about maybe 7:30 on while still in bed, but once I get up it goes away. Doesn't happen when I get up early on a workday though. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 26, 2006)

It sounds like perhaps your coping strategy for depression is distraction. How does this relate to the anxiety you experience that you have mentioned in another thread?


----------



## ThatLady (Apr 26, 2006)

Hmm...sounds like you're dreading the day with nothing to do. Perhaps, if you had a hobby, or exercised first thing in the morning, or took a walk...in other words, had something planned for your day, you could ward off these feelings of depression. I see it as David does. You need something to do.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 26, 2006)

Actually, ThatLady, I was thinking the opposite - that there may be an underlying depression there all the time that is masked when she's got things to do to keep her mind distracted - then when she relaxes, it comes more into the foreground.


----------



## ThatLady (Apr 26, 2006)

I'd agree, David, that there is probably an underlying depressive state that is kept at bay through distractions such as work. I was thinking, if it's not possible to get treatment right away, perhaps other distractions might help keep things under control until help can be obtained. From what I can gather, the only time the depression is a problem at the moment is when Deuce is faced with a non-work day with no plans for something with which to stay occupied.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 26, 2006)

True enough.


----------

